# Tour France 2007 - Help Please



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

We brought our MH to France this year for the first time. We stayed in the one site for 2 weeks (www.lagrandemetairie.com) because we were holidaying with someone who was staying in a mobile home.

Next year we hope to spend the first 3 weeks of July touring around France. We will be travelling Cork to Roscoff and after that it's anyone's guess where we'll go.

Can anyone give us any tips please. All advice greatly received.

Thanks in anticipation!!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

The first area I selected for my first visit was the Loire valley, good site at Saumur, handy for seeing all the chateaus and troglydite caves. Good wine making area. Plenty of historical sites, real local atmosphere in the surrounding villages.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Any clue as to your likes/ dislikes? France is a diverse country and you have 3 weeks so could go anywhere.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This website gives a taster. Some lovely pix. Also some more in members pix.

http://www.10000things.org.uk/tdf.htm ( I think the webpages have gone a bit iffy as I cannot get past the first page on latest French trip.)


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

we travelled in France this year and visited a fantastic show at Le Grand Parc, Puy du Fou, in the Vendee region. It is marked on the road maps and has a web site = www.puydufou.com. It is well marked, easy to find and has its own aire, masses of parking for all sizes of MH. (some levelling needed) water is from 50c for 25L to 2e for 100L. Bread van visits each morning. The show really is an unmissable days entertainment for 25euro each.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

We've spent the last 2 summers in France and it's been fantastic. How many and what ages are those traveling.

What kind of sites are you looking for? We generally go between medium sites with all the facilities for the children and then stay on some smaller more french sites and aires to do the site seeing and culture stuff for ourselves. I suggest you pick and area or route, figure out how much traveling you want to do and then start asking for recommendations. There is just so much to see and do. 

Last year we stayed mainly around Brittany and this year we went from Normandy to the Champagne region stayed at La forge saint marie, great site. The Loire Valley stayed at parc des ailicourt, great site for kids, quite busy best pitches beside the lake. Stayed on the municipal site at Troye site fine location excellent for exploring the medieval town and right beside the biggest shopping outlets in europe!! We also did Paris this year which was fantastic. Stayed at the Huttopia site in Versaille, sight was ok but felt ripped off as it is expensive and only discovered on final day that we could have stayed in the carpark which is an aire, used their facilities and paid a third of the price!!!!!!!!but hey you live and learn. 

We also tried a couple of the Bien Venue a la ferme...that was interesting!! 


Good luck with the planning, let us know if we can help!

regards

Arizona


----------



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you for your replies. We've got 3 weeks to play with (1st 3 weeks of July). A general outline of what we're thinking about is.... travel Cork to Roscoff with Brittany Ferries. Check out the beaches at Normandy / WW2 memorials. Spend a few days in seeing Paris, including Eurodisney. Take a tour of a vineyard. Travel over to the South Brittany area and spend our final week there based on one site just chilling out. Our kids are will be 9 & 10 when we go.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi we had a good time here.

http://twinlakesfrance.com/


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi 


Domaine de Drancourt, St Valery. It's a castels site, it's not bad although the new field offers no privacy or shade and we found the swimming pools a little cold. The town of St Valery itself is lovely and has a great aire. 

Would strongly recommend you visit the Beamont-Hamel memorial to the Newfoundlanders killed in WWI. It's fantastic, take one of the free guided tours, you can walk through the trenches, the landscape has changed very little. Our children really loved it, it brought the history to life for them!

La Croix Du Vieux Pont, located between Compiegne and Soissons. Fantastic site but try to get a pitch in the older section. It's within driving distance of disney land. They run coach trips to disney and paris if you don't want to take to rig!

As for Paris as I recommended earlier the Hutopia site in versaille is very great. Although unless you really need to plug in I would just use the carpark aire outside it's gates its much more economical as the site itself is expensive! Their pizza is good and the train station is 5 mins walk.

The medieval town of Troyes is well worth a visit, the municipal site is good and it's only a short bus route into the centre. Do the horse and carriage tour it's a nice way to get a good look around without wearing out the children!

Got to go now but will post a little more when I get a chance!!

regards


Arizona


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

*France*

Had my second visit to France last year with 2 boys 6+7.
First time we we went to Beg Meil and had a fantastic time - wonderfull beach and campsite Camping Vorlen. Great cycleways. Ended up spending an extra week there. Will definitely pay a return visit.
Last year went to Noirmoutier. Again a beautiful spot with cycleways and beautiful beaches - Camping Le Caravanil'e. Also went to Le Croisic but was very windy in late August. 
Travelled both times with Brittany Ferfies from Cork to Roscoff but considering Celtic Ferries from Rosslare to Cherbourg - a lot cheaper.
You'll have a ball wherever you end up. Fantastic country.
Have a great trip.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*Travel in France*

Hi Squire,

We had 6 weeks in Europe this year and 5 weeks in France last year. In 2005 we used Rosslare-Roscoff and this year we went via the UK, much cheaper but adds a few days driving. In northern France, we stayed in Chateau Gandspette, near St. Omer. Very nice site (there was a MHF rally there last month), bread van every morning, can't miss it unless you are deaf! Pool needs a little updating but it has a good takeaway and bar. Nearby is a Champion supermarket.

In Brittany, we stayed at Camping Kervilor at Trinite sur Mer, very near Carnac. Good site, nice marina and seafront. Also used Camping Point st Gilles at Benodet. Very disappointing, very busy, lots of operators with mobiles, Keycamp etc. Benodet is nice, try and visit on the 15th August (i'll be there) for the pageant at the seafront with a fireworks/music display to rival Disney. There is a campsite opposite Point St Gilles called Camping du Letty, which is beachside and nice. I don't think it has a pool but you would have to book a beachside pitch.

In Loire, we stayed at Saumur, at Camping Chantepie. This is a charming site with views over the river. It has a petting zoo and activities for the kids. Lots of Dutch, who are usually very nice. If you can, book ahead and get a pitch overlooking the river, there are only a few, but the site is very good, although it is a good 3/4 miles out of town.

The campsite at Paris, Camping du Vieux Point, is a long way from Disney but is a lovely site. I hear Crievecoeur en Brie is lovely and convenient to Disney but I have never used it. This year we used Camping Parisien Village at Vareddes, a 4 star site but we wondered if the rating was awarded by the association of crap campsites!! Some of the facilities are ok but the toilets never seemed to be cleaned. Maybe it was because it was busy. It is a bus+train ride to Paris, not convenient.

In eastern France, we stayed at Camping Val de Bonnal, At Rougemeont in the Jura hills (I cannot call them mountains). This is the finest site I have ever stayed on. It has new toilet/shower blocks and access to a lake complex. The pool is a little small but very good fun for the kids, slides etc.

In the south west, we stayed at Camping La Clariere near Ronce le Bains, not far from Palmyra. Again, it is a couple of kms from town and further from Marennes where the leClerc and Mcdonalds are, but it is a lovely site. Very well kept, open pitches, entertainment every couple of days. It is a 3 star site but very good.

Rambling on a bit, but if you want any more info, just PM me.

BTW, Arizona, have you changed the rig?

Irishhomer 8)


----------

